# صيانه الانابيب النفطية piping line



## غيث هادي عباس علي (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني و اخواتي اعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب 
احب ان اعرض على حضراتكم فكره مناقشة صيانه الانابيب النفطية و ملحقاتها في هذا الموضوع . حيث انا مهندس ميكانيك و اعمل في شركة نفطية عراقيه على صيانه الانابيب النفطية و ارغب بتبادل افكار و خبرات في هذا المجال مع جميع الاعضاء الذين يهمهم امر صيانه الانابيب و الطرق الحديثة لصيانه الانابيب و ارجو من من لدية فكرة او موضوع في هذا المجال ان يضعه هنا لمناقشته و اي سؤال و استفسار حتى يستفاد اكبر عدد من من يهتمون بهذا المجال ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
وبنتظار مشاركاتكم الفعاله 
​


----------



## صدى الخالدي (3 مارس 2011)

موضوع مهم سنعمل على استجوتنسيق المعلونات للفائدة.

شكرا


----------



## flytech (3 مارس 2011)

موضوع مهم و نرجوا من الااخوه الاعضاء من ذوي الخبره افادتنا بمعلوماتهم.... مشكور اخوي


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (3 مارس 2011)

لحد الان لا توجد مشاركات من ذوي الخبرة و الاختصاص 
انا اعمل على عمل موضوع مفيد في هذا المجال و ان شاء الله احمله هنا


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (4 مارس 2011)

هذا ملف يوضح انواع الصمامات و كيفية عملها


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس وسام الشمري (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hayderrekan (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هناك صيانة وقائية سطحية للأنابيب وصيانة وقائية داخلية يستخدم الرمل مع الهواء المضغوط لأزالة طبقات الصدأ والاصباغ التالفة من ثم يتم طلاء الانابيب بأصباغ ال undercoating


----------



## virtualknight (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## روشة ارجان (29 ديسمبر 2011)

صيانة السقوف العائمة لخزان البنزين وكم عمر هذا السقف حتى بعده يحتاج للصيانة لحدوث صعود للبنزين فوقه


----------



## وسام النعيمي (27 يناير 2012)

في اي شركة عراقية اخ غيث حضرتك بتعمل


----------



## fathy ghanem (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي كتاب انواع valve
​


----------

